# How was logan?



## vejichan (Mar 14, 2017)

Well?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 14, 2017)

Really good.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 14, 2017)

I loved it. You're watching characters that you've (well me anyways) watched for nearly 17 years on the big screen.


----------



## SamSam (Mar 14, 2017)

Yea it's ....ing good.


----------



## Beefmuffin (Mar 14, 2017)

I am someone who didn't care for hardly any of the X-men movies outside of a couple and I have to say that I was impressed by Logan. It felt far more real and it's exactly what the franchise needed. Beautiful and brutal. Outside of a few forced spurts of the F word that felt a little unnatural (maybe it's how clean the other movies were...almost felt like I was watching christians swear for the first time) they made very good use of the R rating in a way that was impactful.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Mar 14, 2017)

It almost didn't feel like a superhero movie. That's why I liked it so much.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 14, 2017)

The swearing felt forced. Some points spoked like what I remembered from previous films but when they swore too much sounded like someone else?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 14, 2017)

In general the Xmen films have been pretty bad, they try to put way too much into them so they end up bloated and full of plot holes. Logan was a much better execution of an Xmen story with realistic characters. Pity it's the last one for the two but they are going out on a high.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 14, 2017)

I loved the X Men comics as a kid; I loved the 1990's X Men animated series, even though I was probably much older than the intended target audience; and I got some enjoyment out of some of the X Men movies. I felt a bit "meh" about another Wolverine movie, even though he's obviously the coolest character in the franchise. I plan to see Logan after reading these reviews. Not to put pressure on you guys, but I expect it to be spectacular now.


----------



## mcleanab (Mar 14, 2017)

I grew up with the late 70's and 80's X-Men comics (Claremont, Cockrum, and Byrne) along with Frank Miller/Chris Claremont Wolverine limited series (which the second solo movie was LOOSELY based on)...

I enjoyed the fact that the characters were being brought to the big screen, and I think all the X-Men/Wolverine movies got a lot of things right, and other things made me cringe violently... overall, nowhere close to the books and the stories were just too good from the books to make me like the films...

That being said, I don't know the OLD MAN LOGAN storyline, so I walked in not knowing what to expect, and had very low expectations given that the last two X-Men movies were horrible (in my humble opinion and your mileage may vary)...

I was delightfully surprised! I think it was a great film, character driven, clear, concise, just really good storytelling... and I loved the cursing! I thought if felt very 'real.'

I enjoyed the snot out of it...


----------



## extendedsolo (Mar 14, 2017)

Rachmaninoff said:


> It almost didn't feel like a superhero movie. That's why I liked it so much.



Exactly this. it's a good movie with superheros in it, not a good superhero movie if that makes any sense.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 15, 2017)

mcleanab said:


> I grew up with the late 70's and 80's X-Men comics (Claremont, Cockrum, and Byrne) along with Frank Miller/Chris Claremont Wolverine limited series (which the second solo movie was LOOSELY based on)...
> 
> I enjoyed the fact that the characters were being brought to the big screen, and I think all the X-Men/Wolverine movies got a lot of things right, and other things made me cringe violently... overall, nowhere close to the books and the stories were just too good from the books to make me like the films...
> 
> ...



It had exactly nothing to do with Old Man Logan other than having an old man logan in it. Which is good, as the Old Man Logan story has all this insane stuff like Hulk having a bunch of inbred children that Logan has to fight. 

I'll have to watch it again. I will probably go tonight or tomorrow. I was tired enough that I sort of reacted to it flatly and couldn't be sure if that meant the movie missed its emotional beats as far as I was concerned, or if I was just a zombie.  I definitely didn't like the


Spoiler



Logan clone


, I'll see if I still dislike that on second watch.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 15, 2017)

wankerness said:


> It had exactly nothing to do with Old Man Logan other than having an old man logan in it. Which is good, as the Old Man Logan story has all this insane stuff like Hulk having a bunch of inbred children that Logan has to fight.
> 
> I'll have to watch it again. I will probably go tonight or tomorrow. I was tired enough that I sort of reacted to it flatly and couldn't be sure if that meant the movie missed its emotional beats as far as I was concerned, or if I was just a zombie.  I definitely didn't like the
> 
> ...



yeah considering FOX doesn't have the rights for basically any of the characters in the Old Man Logan comic other than Wolverine/The x-men so they would never have been able to follow that storyline. Hawkeye is driving the fcking spidermobile, hulk is a bad guy, all the x-men are dead excluding emma frost, red skull is the president of the USA, and all kinds of other crazy stuff happens in it. It's a fun read but would make a terrible movie imo.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 15, 2017)

The whole movie only exists to kill off Wolverine. That would be fine if the last movie hadn't tied up his story nicely, or if in this movie they didn't make all the other X Men irrelevant, or if they didn't bring back all the dead X Men in the last movie. Or if anything in this series meant anything and was safe from retconning.

Wolverine's motivations in this movie could make sense if they decided on some, or bothered communicating what they were. They possibly could have told us how we got here. This movie really suffered from a lack of exposition, as did Days of Future Past. Some movies you ask how you got there, this movie you ask why you got there. It doesn't tell you enough about the characters you've cared about for 17 years to make you care for another 2 hours.

The writing is as low effort as the movie is pointless. Nothing happens for any good reason other than because they need to justify the next scene. Nothing happens because it makes sense but because it's convenient to getting to the end of the movie. And they really want to justify the rating. Instead of making a movie and then being rated, they got a rating so they could market it as being more "grown up". The swearing detracts from this movie because none of these characters have sworn before and now they swear so much, and it sticks out so much.

Don't go see this movie because it's bad, stupid and pointless. The only thing it inspires is apathy.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 16, 2017)

If you are determined to fit it into the same mold continuity-wise/tonally as the other Xmen movies, apparently you will get angry, is what I'm taking away from that post  I and most others were more than happy that it DOESN'T, as those became a total mess, had multiple really bad entries, and barely fit together themselves. Were you also pissed when DOFP used time traveling to erase all the earlier movies? Or is the swearing and violence and grittiness of this one the real problem for you?


----------



## protest (Mar 16, 2017)

You should definitely go see this movie because asides from one very weak/weird twist it's ....ing awesome.


----------



## setsuna7 (Mar 16, 2017)

Did any of you cried?


Spoiler



I lost when Laura said Daddy at the end, was trying to act tough in front of my lady, but when Laura said that,it hit me like a ....in' freight train!!



To me this feels like a family movie, the relationships between father/son father/daughter. It just happens to be Logan and Charles Xavier.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 16, 2017)

setsuna7 said:


> Did any of you cried?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I've only cried at 2 movies in my life ( star wars ep.1 because qui gon died and I was like 7 yrs old, and the boy in the striped pajamas). This was almost the 3rd movie because of that scene.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 16, 2017)

wankerness said:


> If you are determined to fit it into the same mold continuity-wise/tonally as the other Xmen movies, apparently you will get angry, is what I'm taking away from that post  I and most others were more than happy that it DOESN'T, as those became a total mess, had multiple really bad entries, and barely fit together themselves. Were you also pissed when DOFP used time traveling to erase all the earlier movies? Or is the swearing and violence and grittiness of this one the real problem for you?



Yeah, I thought that DOFP was a real story writing cop out in every respect. If you want to reboot something, that's fine but don't make an awful movie trying to explain the reboot. The grittiness is only a problem because it feels like they wrote a script then decided to make it R rated, instead of making a movie that happens to work as an R rated movie. It's a really boring movie that throws swearing and violence on top to distract everyone from that reality.

The fact is, this is just another total mess of a bad entry in the X Men series, whether you take it on its own or all together.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 16, 2017)

StevenC said:


> Yeah, I thought that DOFP was a real story writing cop out in every respect. If you want to reboot something, that's fine but don't make an awful movie trying to explain the reboot. *The grittiness is only a problem because it feels like they wrote a script then decided to make it R rated, instead of making a movie that happens to work as an R rated movie. It's a really boring movie that throws swearing and violence on top to distract everyone from that reality.*
> 
> The fact is, this is just another total mess of a bad entry in the X Men series, whether you take it on its own or all together.



You think the script was written ahead of time and then they just forced it into an R rating?! That's just insane. The violence and swearing is absolutely necessary to the plot and themes. Giving it the same story/themes and then cleaning it up like the rage scene/deathstrike fight in X2 would have completely undermined everything.

I've seen some posts from soldiers saying it did an incredible job of portraying PTSD, which I obviously don't know anything about.

Anyway, here's what I posted in the other thread:

(responding to a guy who asked if it was the same movie as Children of Men)

There is some similarity in some details between the two, and with the tone (it's in the future and is rather subtly showing further severe decline of America, with all the drone-controlled cargo trucks and some obvious "rich getting richer" stuff at the beginning), but it most definitely did not feel anything like a ripoff to me. It's its own movie. The child, Laura, is not like anything in that film except if you view her as a pure plot element (the first mutant after years of drought vs the first pregnant woman after years of drought) instead of a main character. She's really great. The action is also nothing like that film, and there's not really a parallel for Professor X either. *It's partially about coming together as a family unit and the few rays of brightness you can find with that, basically. Also, obviously it's a sort of last gasp of a broken down, busted up warrior who has been running from his past. The violence is hideous, which is kinda necessary for establishing exactly why he's so jaded and why he'd be hiding from the world. It might be sort of exciting when he rages out, but at the same time it's horrible thanks to the toll it takes on him and the damage that's done. Kinda similar to the climax of Unforgiven. The big climax really, really made me wince.*


Spoiler



Only the climax of X2 where he fights Lady Deathstrike came close, and considering how much we've heard/seen of his physical decline, it's all the more painful here cause the more it goes on the more you know he's probably not going to live.



If you were going to try and say it's similar to other movies, I'd probably put it somewhere between Unforgiven, Outlaw Josey Wales, and Children of Men, as well as Shane (which it explicitly states). 

I've seen a couple reactions to Logan that were just "I hated this, it was so completely nihilistic and had so many people dying pointlessly and horribly, and it seems to be saying that maybe mutants SHOULD be wiped out," which I totally get. I would be careful who you bring to it  It really is a pretty hopeless movie in a lot of respects. And it sure isn't like The Last of Us, as Logan


Spoiler



really doesn't become the paternal protector until the very end, he just is doing it out of necessity all the way until then. Even when he's at the childrens' hideout he mainly just seems pissed and annoyed. At the very end, you see he sorta did come around, but until then, even Mad Max in The Road Warrior seems to like that feral kid more than Logan does Laura. And yes, the family does die senselessly and totally because of Charles having them stay there. You see it coming from a mile away, it's just like a train wreck in slow motion. And Charles' death scene IS totally brutal and without any glory. He's talking about having a great night and BAM, he dies, no last words, no sendoff to Logan, it's not really even clear that he recognizes that it wasn't Logan that did it!! Brutal.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 17, 2017)

though it was awesome. but



Spoiler



For a moment they almost went for the hollywood cliche of "Im doing this for X reason (money usually), but during the journey they get along/follow in love usually (not here of course), but at the end they get mad at each others because they find out the reason why of it did it and *you lie to me* blah blah, they go separate ways only to come back around later on to save the day (like runing in an airport before the flight) with the *I didnt took the money, if you let me explained before* blah blah.
IF you see the movie they almost did it with the money thing except Logan didnt took it, but the Laura still got mad because *that was your plan* blah blah



and although Laura was pretty awesome at being "wolverine" girl, it kinda disapointed me a lot with her acting towards the end.

And my biggest rant about the movie


Spoiler



WHYYY the stupid spanish mumble of Laura?????? seriusly??? big F you hollywood. Why in the F*&%# they always do this stupid cliche of the kid/person from a latin country speaking constantly in spanish even when they do understand english???... like why in the big [email protected]#$ she has to answar everything with "si", "vamos", "gracias", or any other stupid simple spanish word that NO ONE would do in real life.... like F*&k! we get it, she is mexican! hurrayy!, but you dont have to milk the latino out of her!!!, whats next? givin her a donkey a soccer ball and a burrito??...F$&K!

Im from a latin country living in Australia, and I have NEVER EVER replied to anyone in spanish, I would try to mumble english words or made up words in english before attempting to explain something in spanish to them first. Hell, the first words you always learn are the "yes/no/thank you/please/hello" that kind of stuff, so why Laura only speak those in spanish F$%*K!.... seriusly, I have NEVER seen not me, not my friends, not anyone from any country, not any kind of english knowledge level EVER repply in their native language when they get ask anything in english to them.

that was the stupidest lazy stereotype cliche script they could have ever done and it made me piss everytime she opened her mouth. Specially when you take into account that she was born on a fricking lab!!!, raise by english people and ALL of the other kids speak perfect english in the movie, it was only her who decided to speak "si, gracias" like if it was a stupid del paso taco add....aahhggggg!!!!

^&$%&#&!!!!


----------



## chopeth (Mar 18, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> though it was awesome. but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relájate amigo. No es para tanto.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## wankerness (Mar 18, 2017)

I've seen that thing about


Spoiler



every other kid speaking english and her being raised in a lab come up before, which really does make it bizarre she'd speak spanish


, but oh well. I liked her.


----------



## MFB (Mar 22, 2017)

Spoiler



Was she the only one who was kept with a Spanish speaking parent/guardian? If so, the rest of them may have been on their own, but with her being around her for 99% of the time - she probably adopted that as her main language instead of English.



Saw it last night and loved 99% of it besides the one thing that was already mentioned



Spoiler



Dat cross into an X scene though? Gut punched hard.


----------

